# Grand Canyon Beer Packing Strategies - 40 cases of Beer



## FlyingDutchman

First off you need way more beer.... Find cheap duffel bags an put the cases in cardboard and all. I found Budweiser cans to be made of thin aluminum, and they got pin hole leaks from bouncing around. PBR can stayed good to the end. Expensive beer was packed ore securely.


----------



## David Miller

Lots of Duck Tape!


----------



## Schutzie

I can tell you from personal experience; you cannot carry too much beer. If nothing else, it's good trading medium when you find you need help from passing groups.

Second, as to packing it; the only way to have semi cold beer is drag bags; get very tough ones, cause you will forget to haul them in for rapids at some point and even if you do, they take a beating. If I could find Kevlar bags reinforced with titanium I'd offer them to you. The best situation is to use smaller bags; something that will hold a case, and bring a lot of extra bags. I mean, a LOT of extra bags. You will tear them up, and you will loose them. Fact of life in the canyon.

As to storing the beer until it's ready to be cooled, I agree with flying dutchman; enclosed cases, do not open them, and stack them in duffel bags. The bags don't have to be waterproof; you only want them to hold the beer securely. Pack them like baggage, it's the only realistic way. On my first GC trip we had a 28' pontoon for 8 people, so we had a lot of extra space, and used the cases as ballast in the pontoon. I rowed an 18' play boat, but I made sure I always had suitable ballast. We still ran out of beer about day 10. Seriously, you cannot carry too much beer in the canyon.

We didn't have much trouble with pin holes or ruptured cans until we put them in the drag bags; they do take a beating. Sadly for the canyon, I don't know of anyone who uses steel cans as Old Milwaukee used to.

Finally, don't worry too much about quality; a few days in the canyon and you'll discover beer is beer down there; a PBR or Old Milwaukee or whatever is cheapest tastes about the same as a Heinichen or whatever, especially when it's not icy cold. Go for quantity not quality.

One other suggestion; you will want a few beers tucked away for mile 181 (after Lava) and for the last night. In fact, it's a good idea to force rationing; if you have 4 cases planned for each day, then ONLY 4 cases are opened. Not 4 cases and a six pack, or even one extra beer; stay to your rationing. Better to be short a couple of nights than find yourself below Lava and at the mercy of a passing outfitter with an extra couple beers and an understanding heart for a good show in Lava.

Me, I also tuck away a bottle of serious whiskey for the last night.


----------



## David Miller

The water through the Canyon is very cold as anyone who has ever swam it knows. You don't have to drag your beer in the water all day long to have a cold one. A heavy drag bag could keep you from getting on the right line and you don't want that. If you want a beer for lunch you only need to drag one or two cans. Best to drink water and stay hydrated.

The folks I boat with agree that beer drinking should be at camp at the end of the day and not on the river. (My life may be in your hands!) When you get to camp you can cool of your nights beer in half an hour. It's amazing how fast your beers will cool off in the cold moving water.

One last thought….Quality beer tastes best at temperatures above ice cold. Splurge and buy some good beer! Cheers.


----------



## Randaddy

Milk crates with homemade lids attached with zip ties. Rice bags full of crushed empties go back in the milk crates and the lids get re-zipped. 5 crates fit perfectly on the floor of the 18 foot raft bow or stern. You can fit about a case per crate.

My lids are made of heavy duty PVC tarp with cheap plastic grommets added, but I'm sure there's a lot of ways to do this.


----------



## CMCordial

*Hooooray beer*

We ran July 2-18 last year, and it was pretty 7th circle of hell hot. We used rice bags and then duck taped them shut. 7 people 3 boats, 39 cases. About 2.5 cases fits per rice bag. The rice bag gave enough support to haul to camp yet non conforming when it needed to fit an area it might not want to fit.

Water is COLD, we would load up the drag bag in the morning and have cold beer by lunch.

Go to the store, buy your beer and then go back and get more.


----------



## Swank

I don't drink beer so my plan is dehydrated margarita mix, quality tequilla in a suitable plastic container, and a lifesaver jerrycan to make plenty of water.


----------



## David Miller

Swank said:


> I don't drink beer so my plan is dehydrated margarita mix, quality tequilla in a suitable plastic container, and a lifesaver jerrycan to make plenty of water.


Margs are not so great without ice. Ice is a valuable commodity in the desert. Be a man and drink whiskey. No refrigeration necessary.

We had a commercial trip toss us some ice on day 12. We had cocktails that night. What a treat! Don't count on it.

Unless your an alcoholic drinking is not going to be the high point of a Grand Trip. Your meals, your friends, the excitement on the river and your side trips will last in your memories longer than your beverages.

A trip through the Grand is a once in a lifetime experience you can get a ice cold beer any night at your local pub.


----------



## whip

Go to coop or local feed store. Buy nylon feed sacks. Fits a case perfectly. Tie with zipties. They are white reflective and stay cool. You can write on them with a permanent marker to differentiate brands and soda from beer. They are stackable and are good for trash and recycle after emptied.


----------



## DoStep

*Beer hauling 101*

Wrap cases on all three axes, the X, Y, and Z, with duct tape. Two PBR 30 packs fills a hatch in the same space as a rocket box, believe it or not. You won't have enough hatch space for all of it, so stuff more boxes under the gear where ever they fit and can be secured within the boat. The cases last way longer than you might think, even when they get wet. You can go through the extra step of bagging them, but it isn't necessary. The bags do make for good spent can carriers tho if you must. Speaking of spent cans, get yourself a good can smasher. 

A good HD drag bag is essential, think tuff river stuff quality with a good closure. I've never lost beer, but found a cheap drag bag full in an eddy once. Only stock it for the day, not a whole case, as ya gotta bring it in the boat during rapids and you don't want it too heavy, esp if that responsibility falls on your passenger. Unless of course you will drink that whole case daily, in which case you better bring a bigger boat. 

You simply can't bring enough ice for three weeks worth of beer, so save it for food and cocktails. River temp beer in GC is more than adequate. 

I budgeted a six pack per day (22 days), and rounded up, six cases for me, we brought 10 for the two of us, and hauled less than a case out with us. Harder stuff at night, mixed drinks while the ice lasts and then to the whiskey or other preferred spirits served neat. You have 8 cases allotted per boat, so you should have plenty of room. The beer pile for this trip was the smallest of any I've been on, and it all fit just fine on 3 18' boats.

As for brand, it doesn't matter. Throw six different brands in a bag and let them be for most of the trip. They will look like silver bullets at the end, and when you do your taste test, you will agree.


----------



## Alaskajim

*Beer*

Just got off the GC. We had 5 18'ers. We had about the same amount of beer. We were able to get all of our beer in drop bags (not drag bags)/food boxes/coolers/milk crates. We also stored all wine and hard liquor inside food boxes. We started with two empty food boxes. We started with 3 drag bags with about 2 sixes in each bag. I like the milk crates better than duffels - done both. By day 3 we had all of our beer in drop bags/food boxes/coolers/drag bags. Of note here is that we started with one cooler that was only ice - solid bottom and bags on top. As the bagged ice melted/used we just filled it with beer. Have a great trip and I would also opine that any cold beer is good beer. We found Rolling Rock for $13/case - had a lot of Rolling Rock.


----------



## bigben

don't be afraid to store beer in your empty groover boxes. just remember to send the beer through the dishwash cycle a time or 2 before drinking. 

turns out a 30pack and an 18pack fit nicely in a 30mil rocket box!!


----------



## Red Beard

*Beer*

You can never bring too much beer or liquor! Keep them in the boxes and store them in drop bags or extra dry bags. We ran out of liquor but had enough beer to make 21 days


----------



## John_in_Loveland

Get heavy duty surplus army duffles and fill with as much beer as desired. Put them in the bottom of the raft where they will stay wet. The water and evaporation will keep them reasonably cold. Pull out whatever you need each morning and drop into a good mesh drag bag....voila cold and lo maintenance


----------



## amv48

A guide research study showed empirical evidence that it takes 7 minutes to cool a beer to 45 degrees in a drag bag, in summer. This was peer reviewed for validity


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Swank

amv48 said:


> A guide research study showed empirical evidence that it takes 7 minutes to cool a beer to 45 degrees in a drag bag, in summer. This was peer reviewed for validity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Nice!


----------



## David Miller

amv48 said:


> A guide research study showed empirical evidence that it takes 7 minutes to cool a beer to 45 degrees in a drag bag, in summer. This was peer reviewed for validity
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about. Just because it's called a drag bag doesn't mean it should be dragging while boating.


----------



## GCHiker4887

amv48 said:


> A guide research study showed empirical evidence that it takes 7 minutes to cool a beer to 45 degrees in a drag bag, in summer. This was peer reviewed for validity


Excellent! A scientific study! Using scientific method, I have come up with the following steps:

1. The Question: Does the COLOR of a can of beer affect it's relative ability to cool in 46-degree water?
2. Background research: Based on my research from the past, beer will cool relatively quickly in 46-degree water. The empirical evidence shown by Amy48 backs this research up (7 minutes, on average).
3. Hypothesis: I believe, all variables equal (water temperature, ambient air temperature, specific gravity of the liquid gold within each can, wall thickness of aluminum cans, etc.) that a can with a LIGHT colored exterior will become colder quicker, and maintain coldness longer when chilled in 46-degree river water with a drag bag, than cans with a darker can color.
4. Testing - I will be taking several hundred of the 'throwback' Miller Lite cans down the River this June, and will also bring some of the 'old/new' blue cans. Based on the cool, refreshing flavor, along with how truly 'less filling' each beer becomes, we will know if the hypothesis is confirmed. 
5. Sharing the Results - I will post a full, peer-reviewed journal entry once I get back from the River. 

Anyone care to guess how the experiment will work out?

Also, I just tape the boxes and put them on the back beaver-board with an everything net and cam straps securing everything. Add to the drag bag as required. Repeat daily.


----------



## David Miller

Anyone care to guess how the experiment will work out?

The dog ate my homework!







GCHiker4887 said:


> Excellent! A scientific study! Using scientific method, I have come up with the following steps:
> 
> 1. The Question: Does the COLOR of a can of beer affect it's relative ability to cool in 46-degree water?
> 2. Background research: Based on my research from the past, beer will cool relatively quickly in 46-degree water. The empirical evidence shown by Amy48 backs this research up (7 minutes, on average).
> 3. Hypothesis: I believe, all variables equal (water temperature, ambient air temperature, specific gravity of the liquid gold within each can, wall thickness of aluminum cans, etc.) that a can with a LIGHT colored exterior will become colder quicker, and maintain coldness longer when chilled in 46-degree river water with a drag bag, than cans with a darker can color.
> 4. Testing - I will be taking several hundred of the 'throwback' Miller Lite cans down the River this June, and will also bring some of the 'old/new' blue cans. Based on the cool, refreshing flavor, along with how truly 'less filling' each beer becomes, we will know if the hypothesis is confirmed.
> 5. Sharing the Results - I will post a full, peer-reviewed journal entry once I get back from the River.
> 
> Anyone care to guess how the experiment will work out?
> 
> Also, I just tape the boxes and put them on the back beaver-board with an everything net and cam straps securing everything. Add to the drag bag as required. Repeat daily.


----------



## GCHiker4887

Here's what the beer supply for my boat looked like at last years put-in. Drank the last one when shoving off for the night float....


----------



## teletoes

buckmanriver said:


> we are planning on bring 40 cases of beer.


Three pages in and no one has mentioned the flaw in OP's plan? Beer is _NOT_ a group item. Beer should be packed, hauled, spilled, and drank on an individual basis.


----------



## B4otter

So ONCE we ran out on a commercial GC trip (motors). Somewhere just below Lava I had bounced a drag bag (back in those days, burlap feed sack) out and turned around to snag it, swamper reported it floated down between main and outrigger tubes, we were done and toast. Took peeps down to Whitmore helipads, back when they were just getting started - peeps gone. After that we still had to float out to Diamond, 2 rigs, 4 boatpersons, no beer.
220 mile or whatever camp and hotter than #!&* we pulled in and went to bed. All the way down tiller had been acting weird and I thought MAYBE there was something stuck up between tubes to affect handling. Waited until everyone else SHOULD HAVE BEEN asleep and then went for the dive off the ass end, deep breath and push off the tubes vertically, feel the way along, and yes, thank whatever gods - THE DRAG BAG. With like almost a case.
Now back up into the cockpit, slowly bring the bag back to the transom and secure it. Fish around and find that one brewski that's been severely abused for like 40 miles (no way of knowing what kind of beer at that point, all marking worn off). 
As quietly as possible, lift the pop top tab and let that "hiss" ricochet around inside the cockpit.
INSTANTLY 3 heads poke up from sleeping positions and "Beer?" "Where's the Beer?" questions. 
We shared. Then went hard (liquor). Takeout was a bunch more fun, although the hangover was epic...


----------



## Bobby Ladd

I love these topics to reply to, what fun. First trip on GC we brought 100 cases of beer, and some moonshine from SC - and ran out - but we were younger and wilder, and that was for 16 raft guides for whole trip. Now we need far less, but carry the opened cases in burlap bags, nylon rice bags, coffee bags, all free from many sources (ck with coffee shop that grind java), and wire tie or duct tape the tops. Store under your net cover in back of boat, in hatches or anywhere else you can cam onto your frame. Bags work great for recycled cans coming home, and plastic when empty. Also, works great just to run duct tape around the 12packs and open them as needed, burn the wrapper in trash fire in pan. I find Tecate is a great brand to take, as cans hold up well, and does not have to be ice cold to taste great; forget about the micro-brew, costly brands - and don't forget about a good bottle of sipping tequila for after a good run at Lava or UPset. Good luck, keep the open side, UP.


----------



## snowjunkie

We just got off river 2 weeks ago. My buddy and I put our beer in the "bigger" milk crates (6 milk jugs). Found out that you can pack 66 beers per crate then cut down some wood to secure it in place with a cam strap. Once the beer was all gone from the crate you get some fire wood and a place to store trash or whatever. Those 18' boats will store lots for you. We used the crates later in the trip to store the smaller dry bags and some misc. Also if you fill a bag with some valuable ice you can "spin" a beer to icy cold in 2 minutes. For the record I packed away 7 18 packs of tecate, 6 cases of Magic Hat #9, and 8 cases of Ska Mexican Logger. Only brought home a little over 2 cases. The group was stoked to have the extra.


----------



## jgrebe

Here's a different take. Use it for ice in the cooler. I did some testing and found that Heineken cans wont burst when frozen (thicker cans) and still taste good after being froze. Pack the IC with food and beer and freeze the whole thing for a couple of days. Ice cold beer for a couple of weeks


----------



## tmacc

One thing I've determined from this threads is that I'm a serious light weigh when it comes to drinking beer. I'm gonna' have to work on that.


----------



## liquidphoto

B4otter said:


> So ONCE we ran out on a commercial GC trip (motors). Somewhere just below Lava I had bounced a drag bag (back in those days, burlap feed sack) out and turned around to snag it, swamper reported it floated down between main and outrigger tubes, we were done and toast. Took peeps down to Whitmore helipads, back when they were just getting started - peeps gone. After that we still had to float out to Diamond, 2 rigs, 4 boatpersons, no beer.
> 220 mile or whatever camp and hotter than #!&* we pulled in and went to bed. All the way down tiller had been acting weird and I thought MAYBE there was something stuck up between tubes to affect handling. Waited until everyone else SHOULD HAVE BEEN asleep and then went for the dive off the ass end, deep breath and push off the tubes vertically, feel the way along, and yes, thank whatever gods - THE DRAG BAG. With like almost a case.
> Now back up into the cockpit, slowly bring the bag back to the transom and secure it. Fish around and find that one brewski that's been severely abused for like 40 miles (no way of knowing what kind of beer at that point, all marking worn off).
> As quietly as possible, lift the pop top tab and let that "hiss" ricochet around inside the cockpit.
> INSTANTLY 3 heads poke up from sleeping positions and "Beer?" "Where's the Beer?" questions.
> We shared. Then went hard (liquor). Takeout was a bunch more fun, although the hangover was epic...


Awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## liquidphoto

This worked out awesome for me. I custom built it from a material made of PVC coated polyester mesh. It holds 140 cans. That's about 6 a day for 18 days. I put 2 handles in the dry box. If I don't drink one day, the average bumps up! Now let me try to add the photos?!


----------



## liquidphoto

liquidphoto said:


> This worked out awesome for me. I custom built it from a material made of PVC coated polyester mesh. It holds 140 cans. That's about 6 a day for 18 days. I put 2 handles in the dry box. If I don't drink one day, the average bumps up! Now let me try to add the photos?!


Ok, wtf. I guess never mind on the photo for now??


----------



## B4otter

In Kenya and Tanzania, the Masai are often in trouble for "stealing" cattle, and their defense is the firmly held (quasi-religous) belief that it can't be theft because all the cattle in the world actually belong to them. I feel the same way about beer...


----------



## Big Da

figure 6-7 beer per day per person. you loose some, share some and do not want to not run out. just wrap each case length wise and width wise with a strap of duck or gorilla tape. Load them in a gear storage bag( pacific river gear bag for stern of boat(easy to load/rig gear and store beer without it falling out of the boat in a flip) and any empty spaces in drop hatches


----------



## BackCountry

6-7 beers per person per day? Wow. I'm a lightweight in my rafting group and I go through a case per day personally. Most of my rafting companions pack two cases per person per day and we are lucky to have a case left over at the end of the trip between all of us... Better to have a little extra to take home because if you run out you are not getting any more in the canyon.

6-7 beers per day compared to 20-24? HMM makes me kind of feel like an alcoholic rafter - good thing I don't drink when I am not on the river!

I always tell people who go on their first overnight or multiple day float to take how much they would drink at a wild party in their 20's and multiply it by 4 and then multiply it again by the number of days plus a little extra. Usually even after bringing that quantity they are bumming beers from people at the end of the trip!


----------



## Schutzie

I refer everyone back to my first post;
You cannot bring enough beer on a Grand trip.

If you haven't seriously considered replacing toilet paper with beer, justifying it by saying one can always find something to wipe with, but one can't find a substitute for beer, then you probably do not have enough beer.


----------



## GCHiker4887

Schutzie said:


> I refer everyone back to my first post;
> You cannot bring enough beer on a Grand trip.
> 
> If you haven't seriously considered replacing toilet paper with beer, justifying it by saying one can always find something to wipe with, but one can't find a substitute for beer, then you probably do not have enough beer.



AMEN!


----------



## liquidphoto

It holds beer so well I have never had one leak.Its worked great for me thru the years.
I also remembered the trip/s!


----------



## readNrun

Big Da said:


> figure 6-7 beer per day per person. you loose some, share some and do not want to not run out. just wrap each case length wise and width wise with a strap of duck or gorilla tape. Load them in a gear storage bag( pacific river gear bag for stern of boat(easy to load/rig gear and store beer without it falling out of the boat in a flip) and any empty spaces in drop hatches


We recently came off the grand where there was a group of 16 on for 25 days that brought 8 beers per person per day. At Hance they stated they would probably have to start rationing.

In case you are wondering about the math, that's 3,200 beers or just north of 133 cases. They were in I think 5 boats (there was a 6th but it was gear-less).


----------

